# BLIZZARD... the CADILLAC of Snowplows!



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

Well folks... here it is... possibly the ultimate vehicle if you want to plow in the lap of luxury!

And yes, it is for real... see additional pictures under the "Pictures Forum".:waving:

This is a fully equipped 2003 Cadillac Escalade EXT with a Blizzard Model 760LT Straight Blade Snowplow. It has the optional Blizzard Straight Blade Touch-Pad Controller and Timbren Load Boosters up front to help that Caddy sit up tall and mighty!


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

Here's the pic...


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Lame- very lame. Cant believe it has come down to this!

Chuck B.


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

thats pretty ******** spend that much money on a caddy just to beat it up plowing... woulda been better to just buy an older truck and put it on there... ofcourse seeing as the same pic is posted in more that one forum on here it just seems to be another plug for a dealer...


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

looks like the ultimate pimp ride

maybe they could put some gold plating on the blade

whats next 24" with some vogues







john


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

The truck is a Cadillac... not the snowplow.


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

The whole intent here was to show you guys what some people are doing with trucks that might be a little out of the "typical plow truck" realm.

Some business owners might find it useful to know that they can put a plow on an Escalade, Denali, or whatever vehicle that they might personally drive so that when they are out checking on their crews they can clean up the random drift, etc.

As far as multiple post, this one was put here for info. The remainder of the pics were put in the "Pictures Forum" where they belong. I do plenty of advertising to support the products that I sell. I am only trying to be a contributing member of the community.

Is this the truck that I would recommend for plowing? No!

But if you have it, and could use a plow, well why not.

And yes, the truck is a Cadillac, the plow is a Blizzard. It wasn't my intent to qualify the plow as meeting or exceeding Cadillac's reputation for quality, as each person here has their own opinion based on experience, dealer service, etc. I just thought it was a cute title.

Just trying to share something that is a little unusual while also exposing my customers to plowsite.com.

Regards-


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Nice Rob! Good idea to eliminate an additional vehicle. I wish I could find a plow for my wife's 97 Grand Cherokee!


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Rob, I was not talking about the plow or truck. I was refering to the topic and where it was posted. 

Of course, this is just my opinion. I dont see how thread is benifical to the Snowplowing Discussion forum! Maybee the word I sould have used was Tacky. 

Chuck B.


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob Hausrath _
> *Well folks... here it is... possibly the ultimate vehicle if you want to plow in the lap of luxury!
> 
> This is a fully equipped 2003 Cadillac Escalade EXT ! *


Approximately $43,000 for a 2002 at the Auction.


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Someone with that kinda money should either have, someone plow thier driveway for them or have another vehicle to plow


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I think it would be great for some upscale neighborhoods, and a feller might as well be comfortable while plowing! 

Bill


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Well the BLIZZARD is the CADILLAC of snow plows. Very nice work.. It always feels good to be the first to do something out of the ordinary.

Very well done.

KUDOS


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

haaaaaa wish i had a digital camara with last year some clown had a plow on a hummer and to top it off he was stuck i pulled him out


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

thanks for cross posting, I needed to see that piece of [insert explative here] once more.

$45k for a plow truck



some people have more $$ then brains


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Forget it, I dont even want to talk about it anymore. Seems like there are some people who sell Blizzards that have very big ego's. IMO!

Chuck B.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Ok, now I want to talk about it. Posting in this thread and bragging about what kind of plow you install, seems childish to me. You can talk about how great you, and your plow are, in the off topic forum.

I believe Boss, Western, Snoway, Daniels, Hinker, Curtis, Meyers and many others, also make plows that work quite well. So keep the advertizing down to a minimum, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chuck B.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Snoworks I think your out in left field, I don't think that was the intent of theis post, I didn't take it as advertising, but something interesting, and different to look at, if someone's installed a hinker on a Cadillac, I'd like to see that to! Up here a New Dodge 3500 SRW runs about $54K, so even the price doesn't seem that high to me.

Bill


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

i like seeing a different kind of plowtruck suck as a caddy truck like that one. its not the average plow truck and not one seen everyday. i would think they would install a sno-way on the caddy for the weight though


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i have no problem with the post

it wasnt like the other blizzard dealer that had 25 pictures posted in one day including a plow on a 2004f-150 that want even hooked up .then the picture was swapped with an f-250
same color same location to make you beleive it was on the f-150

john


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

Gentlemen-

Thank you very much...


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Anytime you non-belivers want to see both the F150 and the F350 in action with the BLIZZARD plows, stop on by!! I can arrange to have both vehicles there. The location of the photo's were the same, but oooohhhh look closer at the type of plows.

And yes I have so much time to setup a dummy shoot. Get real.

Some of you guys have way to much time on your hands. You sound like my wife with all the *****ing sometimes. Are we adults?


To register is says click if over 14?

Come on, use your head.

Send me an e-mail, I'll send you more pics. I've set up about 63 trucks thus far and have may more photo's.

Maybe I will show you the 50 foot rear plow and the 20 foot piles it can make.

Let's just be more posotive.


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

different!!

i guess i would be laughed at for putting a Boss Power-V on my wifes Hummer H2.

she wouldn't go for it anyway


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

*Give the guy a break.*

Give the guy a break, Who cares if he is a dealer. This thread is a little more entertaining than the threads with the same stupid questions that get asked every other day and get beat to death with the same answers. Would I do it? If I had the money, absolutely. Experience is what is needed on this forum, and God forbid the day that someone may need help on a technical question from Rob regarding plow setups or what not.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

jon
are you alittle sensitive?
i was just comparing your 25post 
to the cads few posts
i thought it was entertaining that you switched
the silver f150 for the silver f250
i guess you were just testing our knowledge

is this why your were BANNED before
because you lashed out at other members

lifes to short to be angry 
 



cardoctor


----------



## PlowKid150 (Nov 3, 2003)

i think it's pretty cool too. I think this thread should be a one and done kind of thing and everyone should move onto something new!!


----------



## JCASULLO (Sep 10, 2003)

I don't see rob to be like jon with advertiseing, leave him along. Also It looks like all the guys crying about the cost are just jealous. Truck are not cheap!!!! If i have to spend 5-7 hours or even 15-20 during stroms in a truck and want to spend that kind of money who cares. If luxerly is what i want than thats it. My truck cost $45000.00 and its a 2500hd, my friend paid $55000.00 for his 2500hd. I like getting into my truck and turn the key and it starts 24/7/365!!!! Most of you guys who are conplaining about the cost are probaly running older trucks and just don't understand!!!


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

*Oh yea, but you did have time!*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12907

Jon

Nobody indicated that you didn't put plows on an F150. But you made it look like that you had installed a Blizzard on an 04 F150.

Oh yea, but you did have time to set up the pics on the above thread!


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

*OK... Enough... Let's end it!*

Guys (and Gals)-

Please don't turn it into this.

I do not know Jon Geer, or his history here, but if you have a problem, please address him directly in a PM or through a MOD.
I do know that Blizzard does have undercarriages available for the new 2004 F-150, I am not familiar with the particular post being discussed here, nor do I wish to participate in the nonsense.

I am disgusted with the path this post seems to have taken.

Time to move on folks-


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I have installed a BLIZZARD on an 04 F150. I was trying to show you that fact. I posted two vehicles on the same day, only because we installed both on the same day.

Thank you for the support guys.

Great bathroom reading material.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I am not picking a fight but I have noticed that people are tired of having blizzard products shoved down their throat.

yes blizzard makes a good product, 90% of the people on the plowsite know about it. like I said once before there is a difference between being a "supporting dealer" and a spammer.
I think I have seen Heyer post 1 MAYBE 2 threads about plow installs. we don't need to know when a plow rolls out of your shop.
I don't come on here posting about every deflector I sell.
Nate~

oh and rob, the plow on the caddy looks nice, pretty clean bracket install. just not feasible as a work truck IMO


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

Nate-

I hear you loud and clear-

I just hope that you are not referring to me as I believe that I have posted only 3 different installations on plowsite. 2 Jeep wranglers, when they were a new item and this Escalade.

I happen to be one of the largest Blizzard Dealers in the country. I could bore the heck out of you guys if I posted pics of every install that I did up here,,,, but what purpose would that serve?

AGAIN--- the only reason the Cadillac is here is because it was the first and is truly out of the ordinary.

I do not believe that MY post was shoving anything down anyone's throat. If it says "Blizzard" in the title and you don't care to view it, don't click on it...


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

do you think i could get a plow for my hundai?
Do you think MEYERS has one for the hundai?


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

from what ive seen rob is a reputable dealer ,we have talked in depth on plows and equipment ,his shop is clean and well maintained and i have heard no complaints about him in our area -if he wants to post pics let him - its for our gain that a dealer is as open and honest as rob is......


----------

